# Rescued---TN-Gorgeous Purebred Male at RUtherford County Paws, Murfreesboro, TN



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a beautiful boy. Hope he finds a great home soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you remember Skylar's Mom, Cathy? Try contacting her. I think she may be involved with or know someone in rescue within the state of TN.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Thanks for the suggestion. I emld. all of the TN golden ret. rescues last night and rcvd. this email last night from Middle TN! So, they whould be springing this boy today!!!!

We are getting him tomorrow, thank you.


For the dogs,
Valerie 
volunteer Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue

Rescuing one dog at a time, in memory of my Arnie dog


----------



## KellyinCA (Mar 14, 2009)

Good News! He is adorable !


----------

